# some shows i have been to



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i had my first show in june & i did very good. took first & seconds with all. then i went to paducha KY my 4 yr doe lacy took grand & my 6 yr karma took res grand in ring one. lacy took grand & my 2 yr kayla took res in ring 2. went to evansville in & took 2 1st 2nd 3 tr & 1 4th. so i have been doing pretty good. lacy is now a finished champion & she is my first plus she is my own breeding which makes it even better.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, :stars: :dance: sounds like you have been very busy. Great wins.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:hug: Congrats on the wins!!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats....that is super news... :leap: :leap:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!!!.... :stars: ...on all those wins!!! :leap: :clap:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats on all the wins fritzie!
beth


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks every one. i just love to show but i get so tired so fast now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so glad you updated us!!! Congrats on the wins WOOT :leap:


----------

